# Invasive Weed....need an ID and remedy



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Any ideas what this is and how to eliminate or suppress it?


----------



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)

I believe this is nutsedge.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Looks like nutsedge to me too. If it's the same type as what's common around here, Sedgehammer or Dismiss will zap that.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Definitely nutsedge. Lots of products out there to address this. Image followed by Sedgehammer are probably the easiest to get. Personally I would recommend Certainty.


----------



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)

I use the Image to kill it. I mix it a little stronger than it says and spot spray it with a squirt bottle. Its a slow process in killing it.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

If you don't have too much of an infestation this Ortho product is on the shelves in most of the big box stores. It works will need probably 2 apps but it hasn't came back this year in the spots I sprayed last year.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I have some Tenacity on hand. It's listed to kill nutsedge with 2 applications. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

SoilSecrets said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have some Tenacity on hand. It's listed to kill nutsedge with 2 applications. I'll give it a try.


If it's yellow nutsedge, it will do alright. If it's purple nutsedge, it likely won't do much at all.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Step one is don't pluck it.
Second, there's Image, and Image Kills nutsedge. They are two separate products make sure to get IKN which has Imazequin.
Third get sedgehammer instead 

Apply it a couple of days before mowing. It will start to yellow from the tips and work it's way down.

It will take probably 2-6 applications so watch your max application rates etc.

It's tough stuff to kill. Personally I let my colonies get good and tall, and then sprayed the crap out of them and let them sit.

After you mow, you'll have some plants yellowing that kind of flop over and don't get cut, and you'll have some that stay green and upright and regrow. Couple of days after mowing hit the green ones again.


----------

